# Chronic Practicing :)



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Whiskey's been getting better at whistling, and he's even started to sing a little! But he will only sing when he's in his cage and he doesn't think I'm there. Occasionally he'll do a wolf whistle while I'm on the couch and he's inside. I've been trying to reinforce him singing when I hear it but he's still quiet when he's with me except for an occasional chirp. Is there a good way to encourage it? I've also been thinking of getting a little play gym from the pet store for him to hang out while he's out. They have some small tabletop ones that look fun!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio won't sing around the parakeets. He usually only sings in the morning when he first wakes up when we give him "alone time" and apparently he needs a toy to sing to.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I got him this today! 
http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsma...jsp?productId=2753057&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
He's still not 100% sold on it but he's interested! He's super cute sitting on it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awwww that's so cute
When he whistles you can give him a treat, my birds whistle for fun and there's nothing I can do to stop it maybe you can sing the song so he can learn from you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn was like that for a while too. he'd only sing if he was in his cage and i wasn't in the room. but slowly he started to get braver. he started singing in his cage, with me in the room. and just two days ago he sang while sitting on me! so proud of my boy  i don't think there's anything major you can do, just encourage it. it'll come naturally eventually.


----------



## shannoncrangasi (Mar 12, 2013)

yes, they get braver  My 6 month old male Pasha was silent the first 3 weeks, then started listening carefully, and now, at 6 months, sings constantly --- going over variations of songs we sing him, calling out his name, making this strange noise which is his version of how humans talk, and generally warbling if there is music on. Pigeon, Pasha's sister, CAN say all the same things, but only bothers when she has flown to a high perch and wants to let us know where she is, or when i come home after a few hours and as soon as she hears me she calls out 'where ARRRREEEEEEE you' as if to mean 'get me out of this cage with the singing bird!'  they'll get noisy, don't worry  
during breakfast, Pasha likes to wait until everyone is eating then he'll climb to the top of someone's head and say PAAASSSSSSHHHHHAAAAA where ARRRREEEE you ! then he will back down off the person's head so they have to put up their hand to lower him down and he'll say 'here! here! here!here!'
they love attention


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

From day one every time Cara whistle something either I repeated it back, or I'd whistle something different for him to copy. 

I do think though that some birds are just more self confident about their whistling than other birds.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, usually they won't sing in front of their owners 'cause of self-consciousness/shyness. Like they don't think they've perfected their song so it's not ready for an audience yet. Makes me giggle :lol:


----------

